# General > Politics >  A Good Day to Bury Bad News

## BetterTogether

THE former SNP government aide at the centre of a row over cronyism and T in the Park has abandoned her bid to come an MSP next year.

Public relations consultant Jennifer Dempsie, 33, confirmed she had withdrawn her nomination to become an SNP list candidate in the Highlands & Islands region.

Well that's one cronyism row surrounding the SNP being put to bed I wonder how they wills deal with the others. 

Meanwhile the public purse is still out of pocket by £150,000.

Im sure  that money would fund a food bank for quite a while.

Or pay Teacher or Nurses wage for a few years.

----------


## rob murray

> THE former SNP government aide at the centre of a row over cronyism and T in the Park has abandoned her bid to come an MSP next year.
> 
> Public relations consultant Jennifer Dempsie, 33, confirmed she had withdrawn her nomination to become an SNP list candidate in the Highlands & Islands region.
> 
> Well that's one cronyism row surrounding the SNP being put to bed I wonder how they wills deal with the others. 
> 
> Meanwhile the public purse is still out of pocket by £150,000.
> 
> Im sure  that money would fund a food bank for quite a while.
> ...


What good would a public relations expert be in a parliament ? She never withdrew her nomination she was obviously lent on because of the cronysim row !!! SOme one above her must have known that the money was awarded...dont believe for one minute that this women had sole authority to make the grant....she is just a patsy...the cronysim goes deeper and higher....buying votes

----------


## BetterTogether

Aye but that's just one of  the Cronyism rows surrounding the party, it seems they are becoming mired in scandals that involve contracts being awarded to party funders.

----------


## rob murray

> Aye but that's just one of  the Cronyism rows surrounding the party, it seems they are becoming mired in scandals that involve contracts being awarded to party funders.


Fine but leaning on the guys who complete the application grant forms just highlights their "bullying style" as well eh ? This is all part of the SNP culture...Salmon was the biggest crawler and sucker up to wealthy individuals ever...embarassing what that buffon got up to, he seemed hypnotised by the glamour of wealth........

----------


## BetterTogether

SNP cronyism row deepens as Nationalist council in Perth spends £40m to support a development by party donor Springfield.

----------

